# FNP-9 Problems



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Been looking into purchasing one of these,and have been reading lots of reviews and info on them.... Local ranges here don't have any to rent,so I'll be buying either on-line,or locally,if I can find one...Been reading some reviews on the FN forum,and seems like quite a few are having problems with the slide functions,and spring and guide rod problems....Heard some of the newer ones have steel guide rods now as opposed to aluminum...Wondering if these problems are pertaining to older models....I've also read some great reviews on these as well...Just trying to get as much info on these before I buy...Any input appreciated...


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

The FNP-9 was my first handgun purchase. I now have shot over 600 rounds and have not experienced any of the problems discussed on the FN website. Mine does have the "notch", but no visible cracks. 

Most FNP problems seem to be "one off" issues and remidied quickly by the friendly factory service.

I have enjoyed my FNP, it is as accurate as I am at the range, Ammo can be found locally in the $8-$9 per box range so it doesn't cost a fine meal to practice at the range.

Before buying on line, talk to the FFL dealer, he may be able to order one below the price you would pay. Shipping and transfer fees would be almost 10 percent of the cost, local taxes may be less than that.


----------



## steelontarget (Apr 28, 2009)

*Fnp*

Good for you! The FN products are top notch but you have to figure you make thousands of anything and at some point you will have an issue. I have a FiveseveN and a FNP 45 while my girl has the 40 and they all have been fantastic. As for having an issue with one I would say so the *^((& what. My 45 blew up due to a defective factory cartrige (OK not blow up but it blew the mag out and broke the decocker) The gun is so well made it continued to fire perfectly after the accident and other then a slight sting in my hand for a second I was completely untouched. I am happy I did not have a lesser gun in my hand or I may have been hurt. I sent it to FN with an account of what happened and they sent me an entirely new gun! Love FN! Love the FNP.


----------

